# Editing /etc/bluetooth/hcsecd.conf



## judd (Apr 24, 2021)

Good morning!
I'm trying to make a Logitech X50 Mobile Wireless Speaker work with Bluetooth which Freebsd recognizes using a NOGA Bluetooth Dongle:



```
ugen0.4: <Bluetooth v2.0 Bluetooth V2.0 Dongle> at usbus0
ubt0: at uhub0, port 3, addr 6
ubt0: detached
```

Then to find out if it recognizes the Logitech X50 Mobile Wireless Speaker I do:


```
# bluetooth-config scan
Scanning for new Bluetooth devices (Attempt 1 of 5) ... done.
Found 7 new bluetooth devices (now scanning for names):
[ 1] 88:c6:26:72:4e:4d    "Logitech X50" (Logitech_X50)
[ 2] 88:c6:26:72:4e:4d    "Logitech X50" (Logitech_X50)
[ 3] 88:c6:26:72:4e:4d    "Logitech X50" (Logitech_X50)
[ 4] 88:c6:26:72:4e:4d    "Logitech X50" (Logitech_X50)
[ 5] 88:c6:26:72:4e:4d    "Logitech X50" (Logitech_X50)
[ 6] 88:c6:26:72:4e:4d    "Logitech X50" (Logitech_X50)
[ 7] 88:c6:26:72:4e:4d    "Logitech X50" (Logitech_X50)
Select device to pair with [1-7, or 0 to rescan]: 1

Warning: An entry for device 88:c6:26:72:4e:4d is already present in 88:c6:26:72:4e:4d.

Warning: An entry for device 88:c6:26:72:4e:4d is already present in 88:c6:26:72:4e:4d.

Warning: An entry for device 88:c6:26:72:4e:4d is already present in /etc/bluetooth/hcsecd.conf.
To modify pairing information, edit this file and run
  service hcsecd restart
Continue? [yes]: yes
root@judd:/home/judd #
```

I have to edit: /etc/bluetooth/hcsecd.conf which I don't quite understand how to do it, and I edited it with my humble knowledge. The file in question is this:


```
# cat /etc/bluetooth/hcsecd.conf
# $Id: hcsecd.conf,v 1.1 2003/05/26 22:50:47 max Exp $
# $FreeBSD$
#
# HCI security daemon configuration file
#
# Format:
#
# device {
#    option    value ;
# }
#
# Possible options and values
#
# Options    Values
# ----------------------------------
# bdaddr    88:c6:26:72:4e:4d ;      - remote device BD_ADDR
# name         "Logitech_X50" ;        - to set user friendly device name
# key        0x11223344 | nokey ;    - to set link key for the device
# pin        "secret" | nopin ;    - to PIN code for the device
#
# Notes:
#
#    Currently there is no way to select keys/PIN code based on which
#    local device received the request. Everything is based on remote
#    device BD_ADDR.
#
#    "nokey"    means that no link key has been defined and we should
#        send Link_Key_Negative_Reply command to the device.
#
#    "nopin"    means that no PIN code has been defined and we should
#        send PIN_Code_Negative_Reply command to the device
#

# Default entry is applied if no better match found
# It MUST have 00:00:00:00:00:00 as bdaddr
device {
    bdaddr    88:c6:26:72:4e:4d;
    name    "Logitech_X50";
    key    nokey;
    pin    nopin;
}

device {
    bdaddr    88:c6:26:72:4e:4d;
    name    "Logitech_X50";
    key    nokey;
    pin    "0000";
}

device {
    bdaddr    88:c6:26:72:4e:4d;
    name    "Logitech_X50";
    key    0x00112233445566778899aabbccddeeff; # 16 bytes key (hex string)
    pin    nopin;
}


device {
    bdaddr    88:c6:26:72:4e:4d;
    name    "Logitech_X50";
    key    nokey;
    pin    nopin;
}
```

The red LED on the Bluetooth Dongle flashes when it is trying to connect or pair with the Logitech X50, I don't know exactly ...
I guess I'm not too far away from getting Bluetooth working on Freebsd, obviously with the help of the forum.
I hope it can be done and thank you very much!


----------

